# Ghost Shrimp I Need Some Advice!



## PiranhaMan777 (Apr 25, 2012)

I just threw a dozen of ghost shrimp in my 35gl tank I have a lot of plastic plants in their also.. My 4' and a half s.Rohm looks like it might be a problem catching these ghost shrimp! They are pretty fast! I don't know what to do????


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Dont panic, lol. They will become tasty little snacks very soon. You are going to have to offer more than a dozen ghost shrimp though. Go to your grocery store or fish market and buy some smelt or tilapia. Then cut up into small bit sized chunks.


----------



## PiranhaMan777 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks I'm going to have to do that.. Lil suckers are fast!! Lol..

Thanks..


----------



## PiranhaMan777 (Apr 25, 2012)

Wow this afternoon when I woke up! Lol I check the tank to see if he caught any ghosties and I'll see is 2 out of 12 left in the tank!! Now unless I'm going blind cause these ghosties are hard sometimes to see. I've look over the tank a couple of times and all I see is 2!! Damn I guess Roger aka s.rohm is fast!!! Lol..

Wow this afternoon when I woke up! Lol I check the tank to see if he caught any ghosties and I'll see is 2 out of 12 left in the tank!! Now unless I'm going blind cause these ghosties are hard sometimes to see. I've look over the tank a couple of times and all I see is 2!! Damn I guess Roger aka s.rohm is fast!!! Lol..

What the hell double reply???


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Told ya they would disappear







Now try and see if he will eat a piece of fish.


----------



## PiranhaMan777 (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh ya!! What kind fish should I try???


----------



## bcp0715 (Aug 26, 2011)

mines love tilapia


----------

